# its about time its over..



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

my kikos did great for me there first time kidding.,5 does had 6 kids.. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: .its better to be lucky than good,not sure how to put pics on here but got some at www.carolinakiko.com


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW awesome and very nice herd you have!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Love the pics on the web page. Congrats on all the doe kids! Kikos are really impressive goats, I hope to see a lot more of them around. 

Jan


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

What a bunch of cute babies! Congrats on all the does!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe... alot of kiddo's ...congrats.... :thumb: :thumbup:


----------

